# 1965 dash bezel install ??



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

just got my ribbed dash bezel ... how do I get the 3 chrome pieces for the lights /wipers/cig lighter off to install the bezel ..thought they would screw off but no go :confused


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Car is in storage, just put these on this past winter, but can't recall all the details, must be getting Alzheimer's. All the outside chrome retaining rings have to come off after all the knobs are removed. Some of the knobs I recall are held on with retaining screws.
Sorry, I wish I could give you more detail.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

answer on your other post


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks ..got it ....outstanding 65 you have


----------

